# The Target Mini 2 kit has a 50% longer battery life!



## Vaporesso (15/5/19)

Hi SA fans,

Compared to the Target Mini mod 1400mAh battery, we have made the upgraded one with built-in 2000 mAh battery which has a 50% longer battery life

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (3/6/19)

The 2000mah battery on the Target Mini II will last you a lot longer than the 1400mah battery on the original Target Mini


----------

